# Celtic Dragon Plaque



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

This weekends posting on the blog is a beginner level relief carving for a Celtic Dragon.

Its easy, fun, quick … and, of course, comes with a free pattern. It will be a three day post. I hope you will stop by, view the project, and share the link on your other wood carving forums and message boards.

OH! I am accepting ideas for what you want for my next in-depth step-by-step carving. So if there is some technique you want to learn, some specific type of pattern you want to carve, or some general art style you want to tackle, let me know. I am open to all ideas and suggestions.










Thanks for looking! Lora Irish


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, Susan, this is beautiful. I love the pattern.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice carving, just want to thank you for all the patterns and encouragement you give to beginning carvers,
as well as the experts. Thank you for sharing.


----------

